
Where Did the Fear of Poisoned Halloween Candy Come From? (2013) - ohjeez
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonianmag/where-did-the-fear-of-poisoned-halloween-candy-come-from-822302/?no-ist
======
LinuxBender
... especially considering people eat fast food, which is slow-acting residual
poison. I would be more concerned about fast food and candy from any source.

